# Neue Features erwünscht



## Iromir (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo Charplaner Chef  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe den Charakterplaner nun ausgiebig genutzt, und mein Profilmaximum ist erreciht. Finde es toll dass das Tool bereits sooo gut funktioniert.

Nun noch einige Sachen, die du bearbeiten könntest, wenn es deine Pendenzenliste zulässt:

Schamane:

Geistige Schnelligkeit --> Zauberschaden in die Berechnung miteinbeziehen

Priester:

Erleuchtung --> Willenskraft wird nicht erhöht, die beiden Anderen Werte sind ok.

Buffs:

Es wäre toll, wenn es noch eine Leiste mit Buffs gäbe. Zusätzlich zu einigen Klassen dürfte natürlich die eigenbuffs nicht fehlen wie:

- Totems
- Dämonenrüstung
- Ineeres Feuer
- etc

Vielen Dank nochmals für die implementierung des Charplaners

Gruss Iro


----------

